# Besos



## Cecilio

Hola!

Mi aportación no es exactamente una cuestión lingüística, así que no sé si este es elugar adecuado (si algún moderador quiere borrarla, adelante!). Se refiere a lo siguiente: en España tenemos bastante tendencia a darnos besos bastante a menudo, como forma de saludo, etc., incluso en forma escrita. En eso, según se dice, nos parecemos a nuestros amios y vecinos franceses. Sin embargo, en un país como Italia parece que no es tan normal darse tantos besos, especialmente cuando conoces a alguien por primera vez. ¿Cómo está el tema en Portugal? ¿Se besan mucho los portugueses?


----------



## Outsider

Olá.

Penso que estas discussões anteriores podem ser úteis:

What is the state of PDA in your country?
Greetings: is the physical contact important?

É perfeitamente normal as pessoas beijarem-se em Portugal, a sério ou por escrito, desde que pelo menos uma das duas seja uma mulher. Se usamos mais ou menos os beijos que os espanhóis para nos cumprimentarmos, já não sei.


----------



## Vanda

Obrigada, Out. Eu bem que tentei achar esses tópicos, mas não me lembrava dos títulos. 
Cecilio, apesar de você não ter perguntado como é no Brasil... aí vai: mulheres normalmente se beijam: um, dois ou três beijinhos dependendo do costume local. Também é muito natural beijarmos os amigos (homens) e homens e mulheres quando somos *apresentados socialmente* . Os homens mais novos beijam seus pais (quero dizer *o pai* e não o pai e a mãe), o que era impensável para gerações mais antigas!


----------



## pickypuck

Vanda said:
			
		

> Os homens mais novos beijam seus pais (quero dizer *o pai* e não o pai e a mãe), o que era impensável para gerações mais antigas!


 
E não as mães ou isso já faziam?

¡Olé!


----------



## Vanda

Já, já beijavam a mãe. Estou citando o pai por causa do machão brasileiro: homem não beija homem.


----------



## pickypuck

Vanda said:
			
		

> Já, já beijavam a mãe. Estou citando o pai por causa do machão brasileiro: homem não beija homem.


 
Ahm... parece que a relação que os filhos tinham com os pais era algo esquisita... um brasileiro contou-me que o tratamento ao pai (acho que a seu próprio pai) era com um respestuoso "o senhor". Mas talvez seja coisa de este garoto.

¡Olé!


----------



## Vanda

Ah não, isso ainda é válido. Tratamos nossos pais por senhor. Acredito que os mais novos, alguns deles, não o fazem, mas deve ser um número pequeno. Por exemplo, vejo as adolescentes que moram comigo tratar os pais - pai e mãe - por senhor e senhora.


----------



## pickypuck

Vanda said:
			
		

> Ah não, isso ainda é válido. Tratamos nossos pais por senhor. Acredito que os mais novos, alguns deles, não o fazem, mas deve ser um número pequeno. Por exemplo, vejo as adolescentes que moram comigo tratar os pais - pai e mãe - por senhor e senhora.


 
Ah, que curioso. Muito obrigado pelo apontamento cultural 

¡Olé! 

------------------

Sou parvo! Claro! O senhor/a senhora é o "usted" espanhol porque no Brasil "você" é coloquial... então não é tão esquisito...


----------



## Fernando

Na Espanha era tamén costume tratar os pais "de usted" e chamarlles "padre" e "madre" (em vez de "papá", "mamá") mais no século XX, e começando por as cidades, issa costume abandonou-se.

Se os senhores ten visto o filme "Los santos inocentes", os atores falan sempre con seus pais dissa maneira.
___________

O meu portunhol é estupendo, né?. Agora eu gostaria de aprender alguma coisa de português. Ajuda é benvinda.


----------



## Vanda

Então vamos começar pelo texto:



> Na Espanha era também costume tratar os pais "de usted" e chamar-lhes "padre" e "madre" (em vez de "papá", "mamá") mas no século XX, e começando pelas cidades, esse costume foi abandonado.
> 
> Se os senhores já viram o filme "Los santos inocentes", os atores falam sempre com seus pais dessa maneira.


 
Fernando, perfeitamente entendível. Vá em frente! 

ah, mais uma coisa: bem-vinda.


----------



## Fernando

Obrigado. Só doze erros em três linhas!.


----------



## pickypuck

Fernando said:
			
		

> Na Espanha era tamén costume tratar os pais "de usted" e chamarlles "padre" e "madre" (em vez de "papá", "mamá") mais no século XX, e começando por as cidades, issa costume abandonou-se.
> 
> Se os senhores ten visto o filme "Los santos inocentes", os atores falan sempre con seus pais dissa maneira.
> ___________
> 
> O meu portunhol é estupendo, né?. Agora eu gostaria de aprender alguma coisa de português. Ajuda é benvinda.


 
Sim, é assim. De facto, a minha avó e os meus tios-avós maternos dirigiam-se à minha bisavó usando "usted". Mas a minha avó paterna e a suas irmãs tratavam a minha outra bisavó por "tú". Os primeiros passaram muitos anos a morar en vilas, as segundas nasceram e criaram-se em cidade.

¡Olé!


----------



## Vanda

Até que não. São muito mais pequenos deslizes na grafia das palavras: n no  lugar de m, l no lugar de h, i no lugar de e; tudo muito compreensível. Afinal se não houvesse a influência do espanhol, não seria portunhol.


----------



## Cecilio

Mis conocimientos de portugués son tan escasos que ni siquiera me atrevo con el portunhol. Es una pena. Eso sí, me encanta ver los programas de la RTP y disfrutar de vuestra lengua. Veo que el tema de discusión se va alejando un poco de la propuesta inicial. Reconduzcámoslo un poquito. Por ejemplo, en España es muy típico terminar un e-mail o un sms con una frase del tipo "un beso" o "besitos". ¿Se utiliza algo así en Portugal o en Brasil?


----------



## Vanda

De volta ao tópico. hehehe. Sim, terminamos os e-mails entre amigos com:
beijos, beijinhos (bjim), beijão e todas as variações que vierem à cabeça.


----------



## Outsider

Em Portugal também, excepto de homem para homem.


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Eu me lembro que quando estava no 3º ano do segundo grau na Argentina ("secundaria") ficávamos escandalizadas com as minhas amigas quando víamos os meninos do 5º ano se darem um beijo... e não faz tantos anos, apenas (?) 15 ... ouch.
E não sou moralista, precisamente, é só para mostrar o choque que foi na época.
Tem muito a ver com a sensação de liberdade logo da ditadura militar, eu acho.
Agora é mais que normal entre os amigos homens se saudar com um beijo, em todos os estratos sociais.


----------



## Lems

Lucia Adamoli said:
			
		

> Eu me lembro que quando estava no 3º ano do segundo grau na Argentina ("secundaria") ficávamos escandalizadas com as minhas amigas quando víamos os meninos do 5º ano se darem um beijo... e não faz tantos anos, apenas (?) 15 ... ouch.
> E não sou moralista, precisamente, é só para mostrar o choque que foi na época.
> Tem muito a ver com a sensação de liberdade logo da ditadura militar, eu acho.
> Agora é mais que normal entre os amigos homens se saudar com um beijo, em todos os estratos sociais.


Este hábito está se tornando natural a cada dia entre homens amigos aqui em São Paulo, inclusive os de mais idade.

Lems
__________________
_Casamento é uma relação de duas pessoas na qual uma delas está sempre certa e a outra é o marido! _


----------



## Tomby

São hábitos culturais e como tais todos merecem respeito. Não existem melhores, nem piores. Machões? Dizem que na Rússia os homens se cumprimentam com três beijos e suponho que ali também há machões. Cá em Espanha isto seria impensável há uns anos. Lembro-me que quase entro no calabouço quando prestava o serviço militar por colocar a mão no ombro de um colega amigo. Não sabia que era uma coisa proibida. 
Lembro-me quando era miúdo que as mulheres passeavam pela rua pegadas da mão sem ser lésbicas e os únicos que se escandalizavam eram os estrangeiros. Eu reparei nisso graças à informação de um amigo francês. Actualmente este costume desapareceu, excepto as mulheres e homens que preferem passear dessa maneira por razões obvias. 
Quanto ao tratamento de "usted" devo dizer que toda a geração anterior à minha tratava por "Vd." os pais e muitas pessoas coetâneas minhas ainda tratam com este termo de respeito os seus pais, principalmente nas aldeias. Nas escolas faz tempo que os alunos tratam os professores por "tu", coisa que eu, que estudei de adulto, não consegui admitir, ou seja, sempre tratei os meus professores por "Vd.", por esta razão gosto desse termo intermédio do "você" português.

P.S.- Lucía: "El príncipe azul destiñe con el primer lavado...  ".


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Tombatossals said:
			
		

> São hábitos culturais e como tais todos merecem respeito. Não existem melhores, nem piores. Machões? Dizem que na Rússia os homens se cumprimentam com três beijos e suponho que ali também há machões.


 
E na boca também! Mas acho que e é só se forem "família". Eu cumprimento a minha filha assim, e já vi alguns amigos brasileiros (quando crianças) fazerem o mesmo com a mãe. Acho que não assim com o pai, mas não estou certa.
Concordo cem por cento com respeitar e aceitar a diferença. A vida seria chata demais se fossemos todinhos iguais, já imaginou?  



			
				Tombatossals said:
			
		

> P.S.- Lucía: "El príncipe azul destiñe con el primer lavado...  ".


 
Hehe! Plágio de uma amiga minha.


----------



## galiza

Olá

Uma coisa que achei muito surpreendente foi que alguma vez em Portugal se despediram de mim em pessoa a dizer : "Adeus, beijinhos!" mas nao me deram os beijinhos (nao foi uma vez mas várias) Nao sei se isto ajuda ou complica ao Cecílio...As pessoas a despedir-se de mim erao: uma trabalhadora de uma mediadora inmobibiária à que eu alugara um andar, colegas de aulas... (só digo para que perceba o grau de confiança)

Por telefone é bem normal dizer "Adeus, beijinhos" entre pessoas de confiança, nos mails e sms também é corrente (tb: beijos, beijinhos, jinhos, beijokas, bj, bjs...)

Bom,  beijinhos portugueses e biquinhos galegos para tod@s


----------



## MarX

Eu jamais digo *tú* nem *vos* nem *você* nem *senhor* a meu pai. Sempre digo *papà*.

Aprendí que en Argentina, es normal darse besos entre hombres.


----------

